# 335d M-sport - looking



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Let's see where the chips fall. I suspect something will be off base, color me "Pessemistic".:rofl:

If it were "good enough" why didnt they just sell it to CarMax? Although I know CarMax is not that sweet on Foriegn makes.

Although I must admit I am surprised to see some 350 335Ds listed on Autotrader. Last time I looked, which was a while ago, you could only find a handful. Clearly now a lot of lease units are floating around. But filter for Premium and Sports and it drops down to about 30 cars. M-Sport is not identified. CPOs are in the $30k range, so if buying from an independent that bought at auction, I'd say $25- $26k with perhaps a slight uptick for the M-Sport.

Let us know how it goes. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## p27rpy (Feb 17, 2014)

Flyingman said:


> Beware, if sold at auction it most likely has some sort of issue. CBU perhaps. Prior accident?
> 
> If you like it that much I'd fly over and check it out and then drive it back yourself. Take it to a BMW dealer and have them check it out for a nominal fee.
> 
> ...





floydarogers said:


> I think that's a bad assumption. Much more likely it was traded in at a non-BMW dealer that decided they didn't want to be bothered and put it in the auction.


I agree with floydarogers. I wouldn't count the car out just because it was sold at auction. Not all cars that go to auction are wrecks or lemons. PS... 2011 M-Sport here, but no plans to give it up for quite some time! Good luck in your search!


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Let's see where the chips fall. I suspect something will be off base, color me "Pessemistic".


There are, what, 250M cars in the USA? There are fewer than 10K 335d. The accident rate is around 4% (I looked it up - 10M accidents), so 4% of the 10K = 400 (or fewer) 335d per year being in accidents = 33 per month. Yet there are (someone said) 350 335d for sale... the chances are quite good - less than 1 in 10 - that the car was not in an accident.


----------



## Damascus540i6M (Oct 1, 2006)

floydarogers said:


> I think that's a bad assumption. Much more likely it was traded in at a non-BMW dealer that decided they didn't want to be bothered and put it in the auction.





p27rpy said:


> I agree with floydarogers. I wouldn't count the car out just because it was sold at auction. Not all cars that go to auction are wrecks or lemons. PS... 2011 M-Sport here, but no plans to give it up for quite some time! Good luck in your search!


...I would never take any chances on a car that I was not confident in its history. I found a great one...I have the full service history from BMW, it is still under the BMW factory warranty until 11/08/2015 or 50,000 miles (ok - I'll hit the miles soon), _*and*_ I have talked to the original owner/leaseholder who just turned the car in at the end of his 3-year lease. He was very happy with the car and only turned it in because he owns several other cars. He offered details about servicing the BMW, love of torque, and took great care of the car while he owned it for 3-years.

BMW retails stores (dealers) cannot sell every car that gets turned in at lease-end. Can you imagine how many pre-owned cars they would have on their lots if they kept every lease turn-in? Most BMW dealerships simply could not handle the inventory. BMW financial sells hundreds (many more) cars through auctions like Manheim every year. They are as solid as the cars that are sold on their own lots.

Google: BMW Manheim financial lease auction

M-sport cars may not be that special performance-wise. They are, however, usually very limited in production compared to sport package or premium package equipped cars. I had an E92 335i M-sport 6-speed manual a few years ago. When I sold it, there were only 2 for sale in the entire United States equipped with M-sport and manual transmission. I sold it sight-unseen to a buyer in Texas. I'm in Maryland. I bet there are fewer than 10 available now.










I've searched the entire US inventory and could only come up with a handful of M-sport equipped 335d automobiles. If you have one, and it's taken care of, you can bet there are enthusiasts like me out there that will jump on yours. If you find one in your color, condition, and preferred options - I'd grab it! I did and am confident that I found the right car. Photos will follow when I take delivery.

Thanks guys!


----------



## danix (Jul 17, 2011)

I think you found the right car. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## amizzle16 (Jan 22, 2015)

Congrats on the purchase, looking forward to seeing pics. I just joined these forums myself and noticed you, a fellow Marylander, ISO of an M-Sport 335d like I was last year. I got mine on the higher side of the mileage spectrum, but am very happy with it. I do need to tend to my left headlight though, which currently sits aiming at the ground. Aside from that, I do truly enjoy the beast. Can you imagine the biggest selling point for me to get an M-Sport was the anthracite headliner?


----------



## Damascus540i6M (Oct 1, 2006)

amizzle16 said:


> Congrats on the purchase, looking forward to seeing pics. I just joined these forums myself and noticed you, a fellow Marylander, ISO of an M-Sport 335d like I was last year. I got mine on the higher side of the mileage spectrum, but am very happy with it. I do need to tend to my left headlight though, which currently sits aiming at the ground. Aside from that, I do truly enjoy the beast. Can you imagine the biggest selling point for me to get an M-Sport was the anthracite headliner?


Thanks! The headliner is cool. I am an M-sport fan (this will be my 3rd M-sport), and will always seek them out! The seats, steering wheel, wheels, etc. are completely worth being patient and pulling the trigger when you find one!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Congrats on your 335d MSport. I hope you can avoid the dreaded CBU issue. Do you know if the car has had any history of problems with the EGR or DEF systems?


----------



## TLO03 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice going took me 6months and I did not get my dream color.. Good luck mine arrived yesterday..


----------



## Damascus540i6M (Oct 1, 2006)

rmorin49 said:


> Congrats on your 335d MSport. I hope you can avoid the dreaded CBU issue. Do you know if the car has had any history of problems with the EGR or DEF systems?


The BMW service report lists Repair History: 'exhaust temperature sensor permanent failure', 'SCR metering module', and regular service intervals. The original 3-year leasee told me that his 335d was trouble free :thumbup:.

It has a new set of Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 ZP 'Summer only' run flats. I am going to swap them out for a set of Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3 tires...I need all-season tires where I live. Do the factory run flats have tire-pressure monitors in the wheels? Can I simply trade out the tires or will going from run flats to regular tires cause any issues? Besides running without a spare tire!

Ultimately, I'd like to find a set of the 193M wheels and mount the Michelin run flats for spring & summer use.


----------



## 9mmkungfu (Sep 11, 2014)

Damascus540i6M said:


> The seats, steering wheel, wheels, etc. are completely worth being patient and pulling the trigger when you find one!


I am just curious but is your steering wheel heated? I have heard mixed reports of M-sport steering wheels being available with heat, and others saying they are not. It could be regional differences, too.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Damascus540i6M said:


> The BMW service report lists Repair History: 'exhaust temperature sensor permanent failure', 'SCR metering module', and regular service intervals. The original 3-year leasee told me that his 335d was trouble free :thumbup:.
> 
> It has a new set of Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 ZP 'Summer only' run flats. I am going to swap them out for a set of Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3 tires...I need all-season tires where I live. Do the factory run flats have tire-pressure monitors in the wheels? Can I simply trade out the tires or will going from run flats to regular tires cause any issues? Besides running without a spare tire!
> 
> Ultimately, I'd like to find a set of the 193M wheels and mount the Michelin run flats for spring & summer use.


There is a whole debate on run flat vs non run flat. I prefer the non RFT myself but recognize I have no spare so carry a compressor and a can of tire goop (seal). Never used it.

The TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitoring System) is part of the wheel, not the tire, so changing tires has no affect unless they manage to mess up the sensors.

I have the Michelin PS2 which I love. Second set, but they are indeed a summer tire.

If you were able to track down the original owner, and he vouched for the service, etc... that is a major plus+:thumbup:

Good luck and we hope to hear more from you on this site!


----------



## Damascus540i6M (Oct 1, 2006)

9mmkungfu said:


> I am just curious but is your steering wheel heated? I have heard mixed reports of M-sport steering wheels being available with heat, and others saying they are not. It could be regional differences, too.


the M-sport steering wheel is not heated. just a big, fat sporty steering wheel with proper thumb rests, perforations, etc. it's really great.



Flyingman said:


> There is a whole debate on run flat vs non run flat. I prefer the non RFT myself but recognize I have no spare so carry a compressor and a can of tire goop (seal). Never used it.
> 
> The TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitoring System) is part of the wheel, not the tire, so changing tires has no affect unless they manage to mess up the sensors.
> 
> ...


thanks! I'm not a fan of RF tires, either. the new Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3 tires are getting super reviews...almost a no-compromise tire. the original owner definitely was super positive about the car. frankly, a lot of horror stories shared on this forum may scare away prospective enthusiasts from the 335d. My car was produced in July 2011 and in-service November 2011. I'm hoping it's a good one! the original owner had nothing but positive things to share about his car. I'm excited to take delivery soonest!


----------

